# Mods to Asian Milling Machines like G0704, BF20 and CT129/N



## dgenge (Oct 1, 2010)

I am interested in following people with this particular Asian milling machine. 
 * Busy Bee Tools Model CT129 and CT129N
 * Optimum Model BF20
 * Grizzly Model G0704

I am interested in mods other people have made and there experience with this model.
Thanks.

PS. I have made a BLOG about my journey with my CT129N. Its open to anyone with this model from any manufacturer. 
http://ct129n.blogspot.com/

Darren


----------



## Brass_Machine (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Darren,

Have you seen Hoss's PAGE dedicated to the 704?

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm a new G0704 owner and will be watching this and the aforementioned threads with interest.

I have this machine in a temporary location and have checked it out for the break-in procedure and I've done some milling with it. So far it seems a capable machine but I haven't made any precision parts with it yet. 


Cheers,
Phil


----------

